# San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.)



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Class Size


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 21, 2020)

The film school San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school San Francisco State University - School of Cinema (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

